# Mixed bacterial growth in first urine sample



## strawbs

Hi emily

sorry to keep bothering you!!

I had my booking in at the hosp last week at 13.2wks, I gave a urine sample and there were lots of white floaty bits whichi I am convinced are bits of my cylogest pessaries (I have it every time I wee).  I am on these pessaries until 16wks on the advice of a m/c consul and due to a very recent loss.  I did advise the m/w at the appt about the pessaries.

I have today received (many days later) a recall for another sample due to MIXED BACTERIAL GROWTH,they are querying an infection, so I am off to gp tomorrow for a re-test.  The results could take up to 7 days (I think this is an unreasonable wait tbh   )  I asked if there was anything I could do and was told to increase my fluids!  I haven't had a temp or any outward signs, only ever had cystitis before, which it is not.  I have been having headaches.

Is there ANY risk to the baby, would it trrigger premature labour??  I am now soooo worried.

I am 14.4wks today

thank you
strawbs xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Although there is a slight risk of premature labour with urine infections, they are usually much worse than yours, causing really bad symptoms.  With your results, they aren't sure if there even is one, and it could even be contamination, like you say, from the pessaries or from the pot that you first sent it in.  Results are usually back within 2 days, but they don't send it to the gp till later.  However, if something that needs treating comes up, they may well contact you before 7 days.  

Try having barley water to try to flush out anything that may be lurking, but its all good signs that even if you have an infection, it's not a bad one,

all the best, you don't keep bothering me, I'm here to answer questions for you!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## strawbs

Thank you
     
Bought some orange barley water, had forgotten how yummy that was.  My new sample has gone off so hopefully will not be 7 days until I hear

xx


----------

